# 700, magyarnyelvü fim ajádékba



## Pandora's Box (2016 November 22)

Holgyek/Urak,

Ugy dontottem, hogy igy, Karacsony elott a film-kollekciomat elajandekozom.
Valamennyi magyarnyelvu, VHS-re felvett, jo minosegu filmek, koztuk klasszikus, regi magyar filmek is.
Csak becsulni tudom a mennyiseget, kb. *120-160 film lehet*.
Tartozik hozza egy DAEWOO gyartmanyu, PAL (EU)-rendszeru lejatszo, magyarnyelvu hasznalati utasitas es taviranyito.
*A hasznalatahoz szukseges 220V es egy kabel a TV-hez*. 
Ezek olcson beszerezhetok az AMAZON-oldalon.

110v - 220v inverter, a lejatszo aramfelvetele(teljeseitmenye) 30W
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.amazon.ca/FOME-Voltage-...736159&sr=1-2&keywords=110v+to+220v+converter

Europai (SCART) csatlakozo-atalakito RCA + S-Video tipusra
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.amazon.ca/SODIAL-Scart-...93&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=Europena+SCART+cable

------------------

Van tovabba *86 DVD-lemezen* is tobb, mint* 500, magyarnyelvu film* is, amiket egyszeru DVD lejatszon, igy a TV-n is meg lehet nezni. Ha ez az igyeny, termeszetesen a DVD-lemezeken levo filmek szamitogepen is lathatoak.
A mellekelt kepeken lehet latni, hogy a PAL-rendszeru VHS kazettakon es a DVD-lemezeken levo, magyarnyelvu filmek *MIND OSSZESEN kb 700 filmet* tesznek ki.

*Kellemes Karacsonyi Unnepeket kivanok az uj "gazdanak" *

Atvenni London, ON-varosaban lehet.

Udv: Pandora's Box


----------

